# My condolences to the staff who had to put up with those pics



## Xidphel (Dec 9, 2017)

RIP in peace.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Made me feel very ill... No sleep for me tonight. 

Not sure why it took them so long to halt uploads. Especially when the images were pretty distressing from my point of view.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 9, 2017)

More like they deserved it for not acting quicker. You stop a leak so it wont turn into a flood, its very basic. They usually deal with sometimes softer sometimes worse things so I don't consider this anything bad. Part of the job no?

But then again don't feel sorry for people who are slow to do their jobs and have a website such as this vulnerable shit like this for years. They had it coming good.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2017)

What happened?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, RIP in peace. Or something.

The horrors.

_gets PTSD_


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 9, 2017)

redhusky said:


> What happened?


 Some bots uploaded a massive flood of imagery that goes around a type of phobia that is basically holes in skin, that looks like a disease, or alien life crawling out of the palms of you hand.

In general it was mostly PS work, but still not okay for to show. Forget the name of it, but I know Pewdiepie has a strong fear of it.


----------



## Xidphel (Dec 9, 2017)

redhusky said:


> What happened?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> Made me feel very ill... No sleep for me tonight.
> 
> Not sure why it took them so long to halt uploads. Especially when the images were pretty distressing from my point of view.



There aren't staff online 24/7.  In that kind of situation, it's difficult to play catch up on a DDOS attack.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Some bots uploaded a massive flood of imagery that goes around a type of phobia that is basically holes in skin, that looks like a disease, or alien life crawling out of the palms of you hand.
> 
> In general it was mostly PS work, but still not okay for to show. Forget the name of it, but I know Pewdiepie has a strong fear of it.



Trypophobia. Or something like that. I'd google it, but...too afraid to.


----------



## Xidphel (Dec 9, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Some bots uploaded a massive flood of imagery that goes around a type of phobia that is basically holes in skin, that looks like a disease, or alien life crawling out of the palms of you hand.
> 
> In general it was mostly PS work, but still not okay for to show. Forget the name of it, but I know Pewdiepie has a strong fear of it.


Trypophobia, IIRC.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There aren't staff online 24/7.  In that kind of situation, it's difficult to play catch up on a DDOS attack.



I understand that, but it was reported on Twitter that they were doing something about it an hour before they disabled uploads.


----------



## Xidphel (Dec 9, 2017)

Googled it. Instant regrets. It is trypophobia.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2017)

Xidphel said:


>


Don't tempt me!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> I understand that, but it was reported on Twitter that they were doing something about it an hour before they disabled uploads.



Depends on the persons experience using the UI.  I'm sure they haven't had much practice against that, but I do agree it should have went to instant upload halt until they could figure it out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

redhusky said:


> Don't tempt me!


Ah, but we ARE tempting you. :3


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 9, 2017)

Some really cool pics, actually.  Whoever was posting this, they have a good selection, that's for sure.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Why does this stuff even happen?


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depends on the persons experience using the UI.  I'm sure they haven't had much practice against that, but I do agree it should have went to instant upload halt until they could figure it out.



Should they be required to know this stuff? Pragmatically, I mean. They are the ones running this site, after all. Hopefully they'll learn from this... We all know it will happen again.


----------



## Xidphel (Dec 9, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Why does this stuff even happen?


Internet.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, but we ARE tempting you. :3


Yes, that's what furries do.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> Should they be required to know this stuff? Pragmatically, I mean. They are the ones running this site, after all. Hopefully they'll learn from this... We all know it will happen again.


FA's been like this for years.

Rules/TOS also are vague as hell. IMO they allow mods/admins to take matters into their own hands and remove content they personally don't like and make up excuses for the removal of said content.


----------



## Cerbrus (Dec 9, 2017)

_"Normal" moderators can't single-handedly shutdown uploads for the whole site. The people that can aren't online 24/7.
That's basic common sense.

That aside,
It's not even a real, officially recognized phobia.

It's just some sketchy photoshops that people find nasty to look at. Give something nasty a "phobia" name, and suddenly everyone "has" that phobia._


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> _It's not even a real, officially recognized phobia.
> 
> It's just some sketchy photoshops that people find nasty to look at. Give something nasty a "phobia" name, and suddenly everyone "has" that phobia._



That's a very close-minded viewpoint. A phobia has to be of something innocuous; trypophobia transcends the gory images that were uploaded to the website. There's a lot more to it than that.


----------



## Cerbrus (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> That's a very close-minded viewpoint. A phobia has to be of something innocuous; trypophobia transcends the gory images that were uploaded to the website. There's a lot more to it than that.


It's not an opinion, it's a fact.

Ask any doctor. Trypophobia is not officially recognized as a phobia. There is no such thing as _"a phobia (intense, irrational fear, or anxiety) of irregular patterns or clusters of small holes or bumps.". _Sure, the images are nasty, but it's not a *phobia. *It just grosses people out.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> It's not an opinion, it's a fact.
> 
> Ask any doctor. Trypophobia is not officially recognized as a phobia. There is no such thing as _"a phobia (intense, irrational fear, or anxiety) of irregular patterns or clusters of small holes or bumps.". _Sure, the images are nasty, but it's not a *phobia. *It just grosses people out.



At the moment. It's a very poorly understood state, so while you can sit there and belittle people by saying 'it just grosses people out', there are those who are genuinely affected by it in a debilitating manner. Maybe show a little understanding that not all people feel the same way you do?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> At the moment. It's a very poorly understood state, so while you can sit there and belittle people by saying 'it just grosses people out', there are those who are genuinely affected by it in a debilitating manner. Maybe show a little understanding that not all people feel the same way you do?


It is not an officially recognized phobia.
Trypophobia - Wikipedia

It is a proposed phobia only.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It is not an officially recognized phobia.
> Trypophobia - Wikipedia
> 
> It is a proposed phobia only.



As I said, it's very poorly understood, with only a few studies looking into the causes. Passing it off as 'people just grossed out' is very disingenuous.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> As I said, it's very poorly understood, with only a few studies looking into the causes. Passing it off as 'people just grossed out' is very disingenuous.


I get grossed out and disgusted by spoiled milk. Does it make it a phobia?


----------



## Cerbrus (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> At the moment. It's a very poorly understood state, so while you can sit there and belittle people by saying 'it just grosses people out', there are those who are genuinely affected by it in a debilitating manner. Maybe show a little understanding that not all people feel the same way you do?


There's nothing _"Poorly understood"_ about it. Being grossed out by those images is *perfectly normal*. It's not a condition, it doesn't need a label.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I get grossed out and disgusted by spoiled milk. Does it make it a phobia?



Well, no, because it's not innocuous. It has a smell that is unpleasantly overpowering. Trypophobia isn't to do with explicitly gory images, though. That's the point. It can be with innocuous things with neutral connotations.


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> There's nothing _"Poorly understood"_ about it. Being grossed out by those images is *perfectly normal*. It's not a condition, it doesn't need a label.



Ignorance at its finest. Maybe try learning more about it. Or better yet; learn what it actually is.


----------



## Cerbrus (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> Ignorance at its finest. Maybe try learning more about it. Or better yet; learn what it actually is.


So tell me, what do you feel when looking at this plant?






Excessive / persistent fear? Significant distress or impairment?

Also, please don't call me ignorant for having a different opinion. That, in turn, is ignorant and rather impolite.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh my GAWD pleease remove that!


----------



## Xidphel (Dec 9, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> So tell me, what do you feel when looking at this plant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would that prove aside from simply two people (me included) not feeling any of this?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a fear of people fearing other people fearing things.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 9, 2017)

I find the whole debate on trypophobia a little.. odd

Literally anyone can have a fear of anything and a fear of clusters of holes is certainly not something off the wall to consider. I actually knew a girl in my high school who would actually get really bad anxiety attacks whenever she saw things like honeycombs and stuff like that. There's even reports of people having said fear when they were a child and dating back before the whole 'online assumption'. I think it's just because there wasn't much notice of it that it hasn't been recorded nor any sort of research done properly on it.

Saying trypophobia is an absurd and irrational fear/doesn't exist is like saying people who have hylophobia or turophobia isn't a fear at all either.

but that's just my two cents


----------



## Cerbrus (Dec 9, 2017)

Xidphel said:


> What would that prove aside from simply two people (me included) not feeling any of this?


My point is that the proposed phobia means that people experience *actual physical distress* from seeing images like that.
And that's the phobia that isn't *officially recognized*. That's the whole point. It's just a silly hype.

I'm not saying people can't feel uncomfortable seeing certain things. It's just not a phobia.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> So tell me, what do you feel when looking at this plant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I eat it tho?
...What I'm hungry


----------



## Amiir (Dec 9, 2017)

Soooo basically this whole thing is over nothing? Like holy shit I was expecting IRL pedo stuff or gore seeing the way people were talking about it, but nah it was just a bunch of fake photoshopped images instead lol. Doesn't sound like something breaking site rules either

Edit 00:55
Unless that stuff was uploaded in a ''spamful'' manner, ofc


----------



## Sagittarii (Dec 9, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Soooo basically this whole thing is over nothing? Like holy shit I was expecting IRL pedo stuff or gore seeing the way people were talking about it, but nah it was just a bunch of fake photoshopped images instead lol. Doesn't sound like something breaking site rules either



Not sure where you got that from; some of the images were fake, yes. Quite a few were real. Pictures of maggot infested wounds, and pictures of a dead fox with its entrails open to the air on the ground. All spammed over an hour period.


----------



## Amiir (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagittarii said:


> Quite a few were real. Pictures of maggot infested wounds, and pictures of a dead fox with its entrails open to the air on the ground.






 0:05
That sounds hardcore as fuck man, shame I missed it


----------



## midnightsparky (Dec 9, 2017)

Learn something new every day... never heard that term before. Clusters of holes don't bother me (such as that plant, honeycombs, rotten fruits w/insects... stuff like that). Holes/seriously infection sites on animals caused by parasitic insects do though.  When I first saw those on the main page I was like WTF lol. PS or not, the images I saw I deffo couldn't care less to never see again.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Glad I missed that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> So tell me, what do you feel when looking at this plant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a lotus pod. What about it? You want something to freak out about, research the botfly and chigoe flea.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 10, 2017)

The photoshopped skin ones were awful... I just did a google search. *Shudder* I'm glad that they weren't actual photos. Upon learning that, it didn't bother me as much... Still _omg-gross_ looking though.


----------



## Cerbrus (Dec 10, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It’s a lotus pod. What about it? You want something to freak out about, research the botfly and chigoe flea.


It's perfectly normal to find images of that disgusting. That's my point. Not a phobia.


----------



## Amiir (Dec 10, 2017)

This incident in a nutshell:


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depends on the persons experience using the UI.  I'm sure they haven't had much practice against that, but I do agree it should have went to instant upload halt until they could figure it out.


Not all staff members can halt uploads.



Yakamaru said:


> Rules/TOS also are vague as hell. IMO they allow mods/admins to take matters into their own hands and remove content they personally don't like and make up excuses for the removal of said content.


Not really, no. While there will always be edge cases requiring some discretion, those cases are a tiny minority of removals. A staff member who removes content because they have personal objections to it would not last long.


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Some bots uploaded a massive flood of imagery that goes around a type of phobia that is basically holes in skin, that looks like a disease, or alien life crawling out of the palms of you hand.
> 
> In general it was mostly PS work, but still not okay for to show. Forget the name of it, but I know Pewdiepie has a strong fear of it.


Thank God I didn't have to see that that is the only phobia I have I am so sorry for you guys!


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Xidphel said:


> What would that prove aside from simply two people (me included) not feeling any of this?


Why oh god why! * hides head under wings*


----------



## zidders (Dec 22, 2017)

Cerbrus said:


> It's perfectly normal to find images of that disgusting. That's my point. Not a phobia.


I agree that it's not a proven phobia. That said it's still kinda dickish to be in a thread with someone who says it freaks them out and post a picture you know might freak them out. So edgy. You might be right. It still makes you a jerk.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 22, 2017)

It's pathetic how there are people out there in their mother's basements devoted enough to create intricate systems to troll a website, yet they don't put those skills to good use in a profession, or do something else productive.  
Waste of talent.


----------



## zidders (Dec 22, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> It's pathetic how there are people out there in their mother's basements devoted enough to create intricate systems to troll a website, yet they don't put those skills to good use in a profession, or do something else productive.
> Waste of talent.


Many of the people who do things like troll FA are people who have jobs and do it because it takes them minutes to write code that then provides them with hours or days or even weeks of entertainment due to furry melodrama.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 22, 2017)

Even with a few minutes, it's still pathetic. I don't see the community making a huge rise. 

FA really needs to get their work together. The reason the site is hit so often is because the security is either outdated or very bad quality. That's what this whole debacle should tell them.


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2017)

zidders said:


> Many of the people who do things like troll FA are people who have jobs and do it because it takes them minutes to write code that then provides them with hours or days or even weeks of entertainment due to furry melodrama.



I knew there was a reason for my phobia of computers, and why I shiver when I hear words like 'writing code' :V

(I am such a Luddite!)

In any event, it's sad people get their jollies by trying to upset others.

Also, Hi Zidders, geez, have not seen ya in ages...hope all is well, and that ya have a good holiday, there.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 22, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Why does this stuff even happen?


Welp, it's a furry site, so it's a good target for trolls. More importantly, it's a furry site that proved itself several times at being poorly secured and easily hacked/DDOSed/spamed, therefore it's a perfect target for stuff like this .w.

Honestly, if there's anything good for me that came from being a FA user for several years, it's an obtained habit of using a password manager with randomized passcodes instead of having a single password for everything. I don't trust this site so much, I just couldn't let it know my real password, so I made a new one in Lastpass, and then I kinda switched around all the passwords for other sites later. So, yeah, I thank FurAffinity a lot for making my general web experience more secure by being so shitty at security that you can't even trust the damn thing .u.


----------



## zidders (Dec 22, 2017)

Simo said:


> (I am such a Luddite!)
> .



Heya. As far as computer phobia goes I'll never understand that. Your typical band saw. car or ladder are more likely to hurt you than a computer. Same with writing code. Code can be used to make games that inspire imaginations or websites used for charity or to help people meet online and fall in love. It's all about the intent behind how it's being used. It's just unfortunate that some people intend to harm others. In their case if it's not a computer they'll just find some other way of doing harm. By the way-hope you have a happy and safe holidays and new years, too.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

people need to find things to do other than make bots and upload disgusting images because you hate something that not everyone likes


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 25, 2017)

Im glad I didn't see it because I have trypophobia, thank goodness for sleeping.


----------



## Hidoragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Phobia:
an extreme or irrational fear of or aversion to something.

"Extreme" and "Irrational fear" are the key words to a phobia.

Trypophobia is a hard one to pin down, because it would be expected that most people be disturbed with such imagery. It's not an irrational or extreme response, it's something that tends to be expected, particularly with the more insensitive images that tend to plague google images around trypophobia. The more tame examples that google images gives of trypophobia are the lotus seedpod displayed earlier in this thread, the "pits" along the surface of strawberries to hold their seeds, and bee honeycombs. -- If you google image the rest you'll get much more grotesque, often photo-shopped examples that are trying to evoke a disturbing response from the audience (A response that would be expected, thus not irrational).

Regardless on whether "Trypophobia" applies. Those images were not okay.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 29, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Forget the name of it, but I know Pewdiepie has a strong fear of it.



It's called Trypophobie. The fear of irregular patterns or clusters of small holes or bumps.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 29, 2017)

dragon-in-sight said:


> It's called Trypophobie. The fear of irregular patterns or clusters of small holes or bumps.


 
Thats the word, couldn't remember it due to its complex spelling.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 30, 2017)

*dabs my way into the banhammer*


----------



## 134 (Dec 30, 2017)

*DED*


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 30, 2017)

Jesus fucking christ, Ovi.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 30, 2017)

It's not actually real. It's photoshopped from a plant onto a hand.


----------



## Rant (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm more concerned that FA was Ddos'd in the first place.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Can I eat it tho?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Why does it remind me of macaroni though...


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 30, 2017)

While I appreciate the sentiments, I am closing this down now, since it seems to be going sideways.


----------

